# Driver cancel versus rider cancel



## Jen32

So, I had a woman request me to pick her up from a residential area that I was near. I get a call from her saying "where are you?" and I told her I was almost at her location. She goes "um...actually I'm on X street" which was NOT close at all. I had to cancel the ride due to "wrong location."

My question is- should I have proceeded to the location and hit "arrived" (given I would of had time to do this before she cancelled on her end)?

What's the best route to take in this instance. Should the rider initiate the cancel or myself?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Tell the customer they need to cancel the fare and request a closer Uber. If they ask you if you can do it, tell them no. If the customer cancels it doesn't reflect on YOUR cancellation rate.


----------



## Optimus Uber

you cancel from your end with the customer requested cancel button


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Optimus Uber said:


> you cancel from your end with the customer requested cancel button


Sure....and then on your Dashboard it will say "driver_canceled". Make the customer cancel the fare.


----------



## alex_87

"Also, it looks like there have been a lot of cancellations from you in the past week marked as "Do Not Charge Rider". We generally ask our partners to keep cancellations to a minimum, only canceling when it is absolutely necessary, so please work on keeping these down." ---- This is typical letter from uber , red light before they terminate you for cancellation using -- do not charge rider -- option


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I tell the customer they have to cancel and request another.
Just hang there for a minute or two, they will always do it.


----------



## Optimus Uber

ElectroFuzz said:


> I tell the customer they have to cancel and request another.
> Just hang there for a minute or two, they will always do it.


had one last night, guy couldn't figure out how to cancel it, so I did it on my end. Guess if they can't pin themselves correctly how do you expect them to have the ability to cancel it.


----------



## pghdragon

If I am close to being done for the night and I sometimes get a ping from a less than desirable part of town then I call and ask if they can cancel saying problems with my car. Only time I ever cancelled a customer first was when I went to a hotel and the door people said they already left in a cab. I called the customer first and ask what happened and he said could not wait( I was like seven minutes from when pinged) and since the sob never cancelled it I charged his ass the five dollars. He called me back and asked why so I explained as nicely as I could and if he had a problem contact uber. No problem after that.


----------



## Elmoooy

pghdragon said:


> If I am close to being done for the night and I sometimes get a ping from a less than desirable part of town then I call and ask if they can cancel saying problems with my car. Only time I ever cancelled a customer first was when I went to a hotel and the door people said they already left in a cab. I called the customer first and ask what happened and he said could not wait( I was like seven minutes from when pinged) and since the sob never cancelled it I charged his ass the five dollars. He called me back and asked why so I explained as nicely as I could and if he had a problem contact uber. No problem after that.


YUP i hate those mother****ers who order cab and uber at same time. Ill just arrive at location and wait 6 mins (to be safe and sure ill get the five bucks) and then press client no show.


----------



## puber

Where are you?
If I tell you where I am you will ask me, "What? This driver is a moron or drunk" and it will be a bad start and shitty rating.

What you got to do is to drive to the address on your app, wait and hit a no-show.

You don't want to know where she is. She doesn't need to know where you are.
Get your ccancellation fee and leave.
The only problem is that after she calls you, she gets your uber phone number in her call history and will be ringing you, calling you an asshole, for a day or two, but I don't have the solution to that problem


----------



## LenV

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sure....and then on your Dashboard it will say "driver_canceled". Make the customer cancel the fare.


I had the same thing happen to me the other day. I was camped at the airport and got a beep. I called the guy and he said he was actually about a mile away and was only going a mile or so. I told him I would report rider requested cancel. Uber dashboard said "driver cancelled." What gives?


----------



## Jen32

Was I suppose to get credit for a no show? I went out of my way to pick him up and upon arriving I call him and he said "oh, we hopped in another car!"


----------



## CowboyMC

puber said:


> Where are you?
> If I tell you where I am you will ask me, "What? This driver is a moron or drunk" and it will be a bad start and shitty rating.
> 
> What you got to do is to drive to the address on your app, wait and hit a no-show.
> 
> You don't want to know where she is. She doesn't need to know where you are.
> Get your ccancellation fee and leave.
> The only problem is that after she calls you, she gets your uber phone number in her call history and will be ringing you, calling you an asshole, for a day or two, but I don't have the solution to that problem


Client doesn't have your phone number. Uber uses a service that masked both your phone and the client's phone number. If you look at client's number it will be the same for all clients.


----------



## mp775

LenV said:


> I had the same thing happen to me the other day. I was camped at the airport and got a beep. I called the guy and he said he was actually about a mile away and was only going a mile or so. I told him I would report rider requested cancel. Uber dashboard said "driver cancelled." What gives?


If you initiated the cancel, regardless of the reason picked, the Dashboard will say driver_cancelled.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER

lol hit start trip then end trip


----------



## Jay2dresq

SF CURBSERVER said:


> lol hit start trip then end trip


Yes, but then they can rate you, and I guarantee you won't get a 5.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER

True but who cares. It's at 4.92


----------



## cybertec69

I cancel all the time, no issues here, uber never gives me beef, they need me on the road, lol.


----------



## Jen32

But how do you get the $15 cancellation fee? Does it have to be cancelled by the pax? I know they get a freebie....


----------



## UberRey

Jen32 said:


> But how do you get the $15 cancellation fee? Does it have to be cancelled by the pax? I know they get a freebie....


It's $5 for no shows and those that you waited more than 5 minutes for after hitting "arrive". $15 cancellation fees would ROCK!


----------



## outback

alex_87 said:


> "Also, it looks like there have been a lot of cancellations from you in the past week marked as "Do Not Charge Rider". We generally ask our partners to keep cancellations to a minimum, only canceling when it is absolutely necessary, so please work on keeping these down." ---- This is typical letter from uber , red light before they terminate you for cancellation using -- do not charge rider -- option


----------



## Oc_DriverX

CowboyMC said:


> Client doesn't have your phone number. Uber uses a service that masked both your phone and the client's phone number. If you look at client's number it will be the same for all clients.


Does the passenger have your actual cell phone number: NO. But, the passenger now has a phone number that will ring through to your cell number 24/7, so, it not much different than if they had your actual cell number.


----------



## TaninLa

A driver called and asked me to cancel on him (I guess it was so he didn't get hit with a bad acceptance %?) 

I was in an area that's usually over-saturated with cars - he was 7 minutes away. He called and asked me to cancel (claimed car trouble) and said he'd go offline so I wouldn't get him again. 

I did. Re-requested and got someone 2 minutes away. 

Wondered if this is a new form of cherry-picking and if it was - good for him.


----------



## unter ling

CowboyMC said:


> Client doesn't have your phone number. Uber uses a service that masked both your phone and the client's phone number. If you look at client's number it will be the same for all clients.


Here in Australia the rider does get our phone number.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER

If it at a 3x surge and I show up wait two minutes. Then I call and u say cancel cancel in a drunk voice. ***** I'm starting the trip


----------



## SOBE

cybertec69 said:


> I cancel all the time, no issues here, uber never gives me beef, they need me on the road, lol.


I used to cancel a lot of rides in especially while driving on a highway/tunnel/bridge or simply the pings coming from more than ten city blocks in Manhattan.

Lately, I usually "log off" while driving on highways, tunnels, bridges, other states (NJ) and several undesirable areas after receiving following warning email from Uber.

"You canceled more than 25% of trips last week. If your cancellation rate does not improve your account will be at risk of deactivation."

Now, I still cancel several rides everyday, but just lowered that 25% (driver) cancellation rate by logging off and/or ignoring some pings from more than ten city blocks.


----------



## Cheese

When do you hit arrived? Sometimes the location of the pin is way off. Yesterday I had one in the harbor. Another time it said i was right next to them, but they were about 60 yards away and around the corner. Do hit arrived when you see the rider? Or do you press it when you are right next to the pin?


----------



## Jay2dresq

I hit arrived when I get to the pin, unless they have texted me a different address than what the pin says. Often I find if they're requesting a ride from within a home, it will drop the pin on the street behind the house instead of in front of the house, where they expect to find you.


----------



## CowboyMC

Oc_DriverX said:


> Does the passenger have your actual cell phone number: NO. But, the passenger now has a phone number that will ring through to your cell number 24/7, so, it not much different than if they had your actual cell number.


As soon as they request another ride the number will have to switch to the new driver. But if they don't use Uber again, I don't know how long the phone number will be tied to your. The next time I have a relative use me, I'll experiment. Anyone had experience with this in US.


----------



## cybertec69

As soon as the driver receives another request, your last customer can no longer contact you, and neither can the driver contact the previous rider, also after a few minutes both parties are automatically disconnected from each other.


----------



## CityGirl

cybertec69 said:


> As soon as the driver receives another request, your last customer can no longer contact you, and neither can the driver contact the previous rider, also after a few minutes both parties are automatically disconnected from each other.


Apparently driver cannot contact them, but they can always contact driver in the future, even after the end of the ride....


----------



## cybertec69

CityGirl said:


> Apparently driver cannot contact them, but they can always contact driver in the future, even after the end of the ride....


I don't think so, never happened to me, EVER, and I have over 2500 trips on my log.


----------



## CityGirl

cybertec69 said:


> I don't think so, never happened to me, EVER, and I have over 2500 trips on my log.


Others are reporting it so. If you call the number from any number, will it still ring your phone? If so, it will work as long as someone kept the number.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/4-56-am-phone-call.9248/#post-111776


----------



## uber genesis

i've had pax call me up 8 hrs later asking about shit they have left in my van,


----------



## Rockwall

I also got someone call me two days later. It seems Uber provides it to pax when they have a valid reason to request it. #thehappytypist can you please confirm?


----------



## CowboyMC

I have been able to get client's phone number, if they don't answer their phone and the message says what the phone number you called. Check your answering message and make sure it is not giving the number. I always have the same phone number for every client that I get. I assume it is the same with the client. If that is so, when client requests another ride and it is accepted the phone number will have to switch to the new driver's.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

CityGirl said:


> Others are reporting it so. If you call the number from any number, will it still ring your phone? If so, it will work as long as someone kept the number.
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/4-56-am-phone-call.9248/#post-111776


CityGirl is absolutely correct. Anyone,whether they were a customer or not, who calls your forwarding number will be calling your cell phone. If you are an old fart like me and still have a land line, use it to try calling your uber number. It should ring through to your cell phone. Most customers don't hold on to your number or realize it still works, so most of the time it isn't an issue.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

I use my Google Voice number so they will NEVER have my real cell number. Not even Uber. 

There is something to the 5 minute rule after you have accepted the ping.


----------



## DjTim

CaptainJackLA said:


> I use my Google Voice number so they will NEVER have my real cell number. Not even Uber.
> 
> There is something to the 5 minute rule after you have accepted the ping.


Does your GV number just roll over to your cell, and does your cell voicemail pick up? If so, they could hear your number if you have it in your voicemail announcement or the default outgoing message. Some people never setup their voicemail with their GV number, so they forget.


----------



## noober

Oc_DriverX said:


> CityGirl is absolutely correct. Anyone,whether they were a customer or not, who calls your forwarding number will be calling your cell phone. If you are an old fart like me and still have a land line, use it to try calling your uber number. It should ring through to your cell phone. Most customers don't hold on to your number or realize it still works, so most of the time it isn't an issue.


Wow. I just tried this. Called my third party Uber number from my land line and indeed rang my cell. I've been telling people they have no way to contact me when the ride is over and don't share my cell number. Really don't want anyone to call me outside of the app. Thanks for the info Oc.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

DjTim said:


> Does your GV number just roll over to your cell, and does your cell voicemail pick up? If so, they could hear your number if you have it in your voicemail announcement or the default outgoing message. Some people never setup their voicemail with their GV number, so they forget.


No of course not. I have a recorded message that does not say my number. And I select which number to call out from. And DONT select my call back number in texting. I'm covered.


----------



## DjTim

CaptainJackLA said:


> No of course not. I have a recorded message that does not say my number. And I select which number to call out from. And DONT select my call back number in texting. I'm covered.


Good. I made that boo boo at first and didn't realize it. I just set the number up and totally forgot about VM.


----------



## jsixis

Cheese said:


> When do you hit arrived? Sometimes the location of the pin is way off. Yesterday I had one in the harbor. Another time it said i was right next to them, but they were about 60 yards away and around the corner. Do hit arrived when you see the rider? Or do you press it when you are right next to the pin?


I hit arrived when I am at the pin and then I take a picture with my phone.


----------



## CityGirl

@jsixis...why do you take the pic? To prove you arrived? Doesn't Uber's tech know where you are if needed?


----------



## Nooa

Oc_DriverX said:


> Does the passenger have your actual cell phone number: NO. But, the passenger now has a phone number that will ring through to your cell number 24/7, so, it not much different than if they had your actual cell number.


In my experience the phone # only works either way during the trip. Once you are on another ride the phone # will NOT work. If the passenger needed you (ie they left phone in your car) they would have to contact UBER.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Nooa said:


> In my experience the phone # only works either way during the trip. Once you are on another ride the phone # will NOT work. If the passenger needed you (ie they left phone in your car) they would have to contact UBER.


You can't call the passenger after the trip, but they can still call you. As I have said elsewhere, try calling your Uber number using any phone other than the cell phone associated with your Uber driver account. I believe that you will find that it will ring through to your cell phone.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Oc_DriverX said:


> You can't call the passenger after the trip, but they can still call you. As I have said elsewhere, try calling your Uber number using any phone other than the cell phone associated with your Uber driver account. I believe that you will find that it will ring through to your cell phone.


yeh, i call my my uber number from my work phone, and my cell phone did ring. not good


----------



## Nooa

that's really not cool. we don't want drunks calling us after job is over.


----------



## Duj

unter ling said:


> Here in Australia the rider does get our phone number.


In India we don't get the customer's number, its masked by the app.


----------



## cybertec69

Duj said:


> In India we don't get the customer's number, its masked by the app.


Same in NYC, it's a privacy issue for the drivers and the pax.


----------



## Duj

cybertec69 said:


> Same in NYC, it's a privacy issue for the drivers and the pax.


I wonder if in all countries it starts off with the pax's number being visible and then over time they phase in the 'hiding' system as the number of drivers & passengers grow.


----------



## cybertec69

Duj said:


> I wonder if in all countries it starts off with the pax's number being visible and then over time they phase in the 'hiding' system as the number of drivers & passengers grow.


Numbers have been given since uber started here, you are asking for lawsuits by merging the pax's and drivers phone number visible to a stranger.


----------



## burnlord

Jen32 said:


> So, I had a woman request me to pick her up from a residential area that I was near. I get a call from her saying "where are you?" and I told her I was almost at her location. She goes "um...actually I'm on X street" which was NOT close at all. I had to cancel the ride due to "wrong location."
> 
> My question is- should I have proceeded to the location and hit "arrived" (given I would of had time to do this before she cancelled on her end)?
> 
> What's the best route to take in this instance. Should the rider initiate the cancel or myself?


I drive to the location they request, hit arrived. if they call up later then I just hit cancel and rider no show.
If you had to drive a long way, you will still get the 5 dollar cancel.


----------



## burnlord

puber said:


> Where are you?
> If I tell you where I am you will ask me, "What? This driver is a moron or drunk" and it will be a bad start and shitty rating.
> 
> What you got to do is to drive to the address on your app, wait and hit a no-show.
> 
> You don't want to know where she is. She doesn't need to know where you are.
> Get your ccancellation fee and leave.
> The only problem is that after she calls you, she gets your uber phone number in her call history and will be ringing you, calling you an asshole, for a day or two, but I don't have the solution to that problem


They can call you a butthole,.... right up until you get another ride. then the anonymous program loses the link and the original guy can no longer call you.


----------



## LaustinAustin

Not so. I just called my UBER number from a land line and it rang on my cell. We can't call them after we accept another ping, but they can call us anytime as long as they still have the number


----------



## Oc_DriverX

^^^ LaustinAustin is correct and BarackObama is wrong. Being Uber means being on call 24/7!


----------



## burnlord

Oc_DriverX said:


> ^^^ LaustinAustin is correct and BarackObama is wrong. Being Uber means being on call 24/7!


Thanks for the "I know you are but what am I" level comment.

Your passenger most certainly does NOT have your phone number.

They can call you 6 hours later IF you have taken no other rides for the night. 
Once you have taken a new ride, they can not contact you. The anonymizer app will get the phone number and deny it because the riders phone number is not the rider currently in your app.


----------



## LEAFdriver

BarackObama said:


> Your passenger most certainly does NOT have your phone number.


Sorry. Wrong again. If you called or texted the rider while they were connected to you as a pax......then they have your Uber number! They can call anytime. They don't have to be your 'current rider'. Try it for yourself.....pick up another phone and dial your Uber number....it WILL RING!  BUT.....they cannot TEXT you anymore.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

BarackObama said:


> Thanks for the "I know you are but what am I" level comment.
> 
> Your passenger most certainly does NOT have your phone number.
> 
> They can call you 6 hours later IF you have taken no other rides for the night.
> Once you have taken a new ride, they can not contact you. The anonymizer app will get the phone number and deny it because the riders phone number is not the rider currently in your app.


I am going to make the assumption that the "Kenya" location in your profile is a joke. If you are not in the US then the forwarding might work differently.
But, if you are in the USA then the Uber number will ring through to your phone 24/7 if ANYONE calls it. The only exception is if you yourself call the number. As LEAFdriver driver suggested, and I have posted many times, you can try calling your Uber number from a land line that has no connection to any Uber account and it will forward to your cell phone. The text forwarding will stop after the ride is finished. Why do you continue to put out misinformation? Have you tried calling your Uber number?

edit: for readability


----------



## tohellwithu

Man simple just turn it airplane mode on the phone and drive towards other direction. They will cancel.


----------



## victoria211

All comments are true about calling your uber #, just did so from another number and it rang... I was totally misinformed that once we went to the next pax previous pax couldn't reach us via that # anymore... not so!


----------



## urge2surge

a few screen shots would help newbies


----------



## Bart McCoy

urge2surge said:


> a few screen shots would help newbies


screenshots of what?


----------



## JimS

victoria211 said:


> All comments are true about calling your uber #, just did so from another number and it rang... I was totally misinformed that once we went to the next pax previous pax couldn't reach us via that # anymore... not so!


Yes - rider can call/txt you until they call another Uber.


----------



## ThatUberGuy

I have had drunk and dumb pax put the pin in the wrong location. I get there, status arrive, then text/call and after 5 minutes cancel no show and collect. I get more this way since there's no SRF and I can move on to the next one. One time a drunk pax told me he was going to 1-star me. Uhhh no you're not since I didn't start the trip. What a dumb ass.


----------



## RamzFanz

puber said:


> Where are you?
> If I tell you where I am you will ask me, "What? This driver is a moron or drunk" and it will be a bad start and shitty rating.
> 
> What you got to do is to drive to the address on your app, wait and hit a no-show.
> 
> You don't want to know where she is. She doesn't need to know where you are.
> Get your ccancellation fee and leave.
> The only problem is that after she calls you, she gets your uber phone number in her call history and will be ringing you, calling you an asshole, for a day or two, but I don't have the solution to that problem


Not the dumbest post I've ever read.


----------



## RamzFanz

ThatUberGuy said:


> I have had drunk and dumb pax put the pin in the wrong location. I get there, status arrive, then text/call and after 5 minutes cancel no show and collect. I get more this way since there's no SRF and I can move on to the next one. One time a drunk pax told me he was going to 1-star me. Uhhh no you're not since I didn't start the trip. What a dumb ass.


Some of my very best fares have been from calling the pax and finding them a block or two away. The arrive, wait, cancel is for suckers.


----------



## ThatUberGuy

RamzFanz said:


> Some of my very best fares have been from calling the pax and finding them a block or two away. The arrive, wait, cancel is for suckers.


Who said arrive wait cancel? I always arrive, text and call pax. If they are close by I'll go and pick them up but if it's too far or I sense an angry tone (in one case a pax actually told me they were gonna one star me after they entered a wrong address), then I'll be happy to take the cancel fee and move on to another drunk. I'm not wasting my time and tanking my rating over that. That's for suckers.


----------



## WeDeserveBetter

Stop Driving go get a job that will at least pay you! You deserve better!!


----------



## ThatUberGuy

WeDeserveBetter said:


> Stop Driving go get a job that will at least pay you! You deserve better!!


Thanks for the tip. I feel so much better now.


----------



## mick511

Elmoooy said:


> YUP i hate those mother&%[email protected]!*ers who order cab and uber at same time. Ill just arrive at location and wait 6 mins (to be safe and sure ill get the five bucks) and then press client no show.


I

If you hit no show can the rider still make a comment about you and rate you?


----------



## PepeLePiu

Optimus Uber said:


> you cancel from your end with the customer requested cancel button


It will reflect on your cancelation rate no matter the reason. Is always better to ask them to cancel the ride themselves.


----------



## Bean

PepeLePiu said:


> It will reflect on your cancelation rate no matter the reason. Is always better to ask them to cancel the ride themselves.


You're responding to a post from 2014? That user doesn't even exist anymore


----------



## PepeLePiu

Bean said:


> You're responding to a post from 2014? That user doesn't even exist anymore


Lol, I didn't even notice the date on the thread.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

The resorector


----------



## Mtroll1975

Riders should be charged more the longer the driver tries to get to the location 
Had one cancel on me 25 min away I get 15-20 min into getting there and bam! Got cancelled I should get more than 3.75 for my wasted time!


----------



## unitxero

Mtroll1975 said:


> Riders should be charged more the longer the driver tries to get to the location
> Had one cancel on me 25 min away I get 15-20 min into getting there and bam! Got cancelled I should get more than 3.75 for my wasted time!


What the ... I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## Mtroll1975

Why


----------



## mick511

W


Mtroll1975 said:


> Why


why the heck are you accepting calls 15 to 20 minutes away! That's why!


----------



## Mtroll1975

Because that's where I live
I live in the middle if wine country
I get a lot of request from people doing the wine tasting
That's why


----------



## mick511

Mtroll1975 said:


> Because that's where I live
> I live in the middle if wine country
> I get a lot of request from people doing the wine tasting
> That's why


Your Waisting your time and gas and not working smart you basically working for free! How far are these people going? 5 minutes should be furthest to drive to make money on a pick up.IJS


----------



## Mtroll1975

You act like you haven't done uber for very long! I drive a hybrid and were I live people get picked up in locations where they are more likely to have longer trips
And I get several, you do know that longer trips make you more money right?
It isn't always about the closest person
I always make close to 100 a day


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Jen32 said:


> So, I had a woman request me to pick her up from a residential area that I was near. I get a call from her saying "where are you?" and I told her I was almost at her location. She goes "um...actually I'm on X street" which was NOT close at all. I had to cancel the ride due to "wrong location."
> 
> My question is- should I have proceeded to the location and hit "arrived" (given I would of had time to do this before she cancelled on her end)?
> 
> What's the best route to take in this instance. Should the rider initiate the cancel or myself?


This happens to me quite often in Las Vegas. Just yesterday, I arrived at a pickup address on Serene Ave as shown on the app, but the pax was not at this location. I sent a text message informing the pax that I was waiting for him/her at the front office. The pax sent a response text informing me the he and his party were waiting for me at the main office at the Grandview timeshare, located a few blocks away on Las Vegas Blvd. I in turn texted the pax that the app sent me several blocks away to an address on Serene Ave, but I could be at his actual location within 3 minutes. The pax texted back that this was his first time using Uber and assumed the incorrect address was his error. When I picked-up the pax, his cell phone showed he was located on Serene Ave, which was incorrect. I do not know why the GPS showed his location incorrectly.

Anyway, it is not my standard practice to wait for the time to expire merely to collect a cancellation fee. I prefer to make every attempt to communicate and pickup the pax, even if the initial address is incorrect. Incidentally, the pax thanked me for driving to his actual location and tipped me $20.


----------

